# Lenkerbreite ?!



## RedCat (3. Juni 2013)

Mich würde mal so interessieren was ihr fährt und welche Lenkerbreite das optimalste für euch und ebenso eure Grösse und Statur ? Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Breiten ? Fahrstil (AM/DH/EN USW) ?

Danke zum voraus


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre den Spank Subrosa mit einer Breite von 747mm.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...sa-Riserbar-Enduro-Lenker-2011-15mm-Rise.html

Dazu einen kurzen Vorbau von Sixpack mit 50mm.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...orbau-1-1-8-Zoll-31-8-mm-50-mm-lang-2012.html

Meine Größe ist ca. 1.72 und meine Statur.... naja lassen wir das. Bring 76Kg auf die Waage was zur Zeit zu viel ist  

Diese Kombination passt perfekt  (nicht das Gewicht und die Größe )
Bist Du auf der Suche nach was neuem????

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier, da gibts interessante Beiträge dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=572562&highlight=Lenkerbreite
Grüße!


----------



## RedCat (3. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Link, interessanter Bericht. Meiner ist ja aktuell 680 und gemäss Bikebauer und seiner Freundin eher de beste Breite für weibliche Fahrerinnen, da weniger Kraft aufgewendet wird. Ausserdem kommt man mit dem Körper auch nicht so weit nach vorne, wo ja bei Bergabfahrt auch von Bedeutung ist als mit einem breiteren Lenker

Wiederspricht sich das aber nicht dem Hebelgesetz ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2013)

ich hab am Enduro einen 740er Lenker (grenzwertig, ich kürze ihn evtl noch etwas) und am Allmountain jetzt einen 710er (super!), der 680er wurde mir dann doch zu schmal, bzw. der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Radl war mir zu groß. 

Ich bin 166cm und normalstaturt  Schultern eher schmal...


----------



## Veloce (3. Juni 2013)

Hardtail CC 700
Fullys  720

Gr 1,65  
Schmale Statur


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

RedCat schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, interessanter Bericht. Meiner ist ja aktuell 680 und gemäss Bikebauer und seiner Freundin eher de beste Breite für weibliche Fahrerinnen, da weniger Kraft aufgewendet wird. Ausserdem kommt man mit dem Körper auch nicht so weit nach vorne, wo ja bei Bergabfahrt auch von Bedeutung ist als mit einem breiteren Lenker
> 
> Wiederspricht sich das aber nicht dem Hebelgesetz ?



Das mit dem "weniger Kraft aufgewendet" verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wobei soll weniger Kraft aufgewendet werden, und im Vergleich wozu "weniger"? 

Das Hebelgesetz besagt ganz einfach, je länger der Hebelarm (in dem Fall der Lenker), desto weniger Kraft wird für gleiche Arbeit am anderen Ende des Hebels (in dem Fall der Einschlag des Vorderrads) gebraucht, dafür muss aber am Ende des Hebelarms ein längerer Weg zurückgelegt werden.

Übersetzt auf ein Fahrrad bedeutet das: Man braucht zum Lenken weniger Kraft, muss aber die Arme stärker bewegen. Weniger Kraft ist erst mal eh positiv, längerer Weg am Hebel bedeutet, dass sich das Fahrrad träger/behäbiger anfühlt, man aber auch nicht so schnell übersteuert. 

Generell würde ich einhergehend mit einem breiteren Lenker immer auch gleich einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Der Vorbau bewirkt genau das Gegenteil des Lenkers, er stellt einen kürzeren Hebel dar. Damit kann man der "Trägheit" des breiteren Lenkers entgegenwirken. Ein weiterer Faktor ist die Position auf dem Rad. Wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, kommt man durch die breiter aufgespreizte Armhaltung mit einem breiteren Lenker weiter nach vorne/unten. Ein kürzerer Vorbau kompensiert das wieder, und rückt den Schwerpunkt in der Grundposition wieder weiter nach hinten. 

Wenn ich hier immer von Kompensation schreibe: wozu macht man das also, einen breiten Lenker und dafür einen kurzen Vorbau zu montieren? Ganz einfach: weniger Kraft zum Lenken und weniger "nervöses" Fahrverhalten (der Vorbau kompensiert im Idealfall nicht alles vom Lenker ) = mehr Kontrolle in Kurven und auch in engen Passagen, wesentlich einfacher auszubalancieren, und gleichzeitig weniger Überschlagstendenzen im Steilen, da mit einem kurzen Vorbau die Nasenspitze deutlich weniger weit vorm Vorderrad hängt, wenn die ganze Last auf Lenker und Vorderrad hängt.

Das mit der "besten Breite für weibliche Fahrer" ist mal wieder totaler Klischee-Käse. Ich versteh's einfach nicht und werde es nie verstehen, warum beim Radfahren Unterschiede zwischen Geschlechtern gemacht wird und dabei alle Frauen in einen Sack (=weibliche Fahrer) gesteckt werden und ein Schildchen oben drauf "das ist das Beste für euch". Es gibt eine beste Breite für unterschiedliche Menschen, aber keine beste Breite für Männlein und Weiblein.

Meine Lenkerbreiten+Vorbaulängen: 
740mm Lenker + 30/40mm Vorbau am FR-Hardtail und am 150mm-Fully
680mm Lenker + 55mm Vorbau am CC-Fully (Lenker empfinde ich eigentlich schon als zu schmal, hätte gern einen 700er)
650mm breiter Dropbar + 75mm Vorbau am Cyclocross 

Ich bin 170cm "klein" wiege 56kg und bin und eher schmal gebaut.

Mein Mann hat übrigens am FR-Hardtail 680mm Lenker (75mm Vorbau) und am 160mm-Fully 720mm Lenker (75mm Vorbau). Soviel zum Klischee. Ach ja, schwächere Bremsen hat er auch noch, dafür breitere Schultern und mehr Kilo


----------



## Sickgirl (4. Juni 2013)

Spannweite 158cm(Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze) Damit habe ich bei einer Groesse von 1,62 eher kurze Arme.Normal soll wohl die Spannweite in etwa der Koerpergroesse entsprechen.

Am CC Bike 58 cm und am AM Bike 680.

Beim letzteren ueberlege ich noch zu kuerzen. Beim fahren habe ich immer die Tendenz nach innen zu rutschen.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Das mit dem "weniger Kraft aufgewendet" verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Wobei soll weniger Kraft aufgewendet werden, und im Vergleich wozu "weniger"?
> ..............................
> Das mit der "besten Breite für weibliche Fahrer" ist mal wieder totaler Klischee-Käse. Ich versteh's einfach nicht und werde es nie verstehen, warum beim Radfahren Unterschiede zwischen Geschlechtern gemacht wird und dabei alle Frauen in einen Sack (=weibliche Fahrer) gesteckt werden und ein Schildchen oben drauf "das ist das Beste für euch". Es gibt eine beste Breite für unterschiedliche Menschen, aber keine beste Breite für Männlein und Weiblein...



Denke das event. vom Händler gemeint ist, Frauen bringen weniger Kraft auf und "zauber, zauber fidibus" ergibt das dann 680mm 
Scylla hat es gut beschrieben, letztendlich mußt Du es ausprobieren.
Da man aber wenig Lust hat zig verschiedene Lenker zu kaufen und zu probieren, so vergleiche einfach Dein neues Rad mit Deinem vorhandenen Rad mit ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet, was Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge angeht und falls Du mit der bisherigen Lenkerbreite zufrieden bist, dann hast Du schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Ich fahre auf meinem Kiez Team 740mm
Am Bionicon Ironwood 720mm, da es hierfür keinen 740er gab.

Ich finde nicht nur die Breite wichtig sondern auch wie gekröpft und aufgebogen er ist. Das ist aber wirklich individuell.
Da ich vom Enduromotorrad komme finde ich stracksgerade Segelstangen nicht so angenehm. Nach oben aufgebeogen brauche ich die Lenker nur wenig, aber nach hinten gekröpft - wie es z.B. Syntace anbietet - finde ich gut, leider ist diese Kombination mit einem breiten Lenker und auch noch für eine Doppelbrückengabel schwer zu finden.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Denke das event. vom Händler gemeint ist, Frauen bringen weniger Kraft auf und "zauber, zauber fidibus" ergibt das dann 680mm



Wenn das so gemeint wäre, sollte man dem Händler mal einen Nachhilfekurs "Physik für Anfänger" sponsorn, oder aber den guten Mann darüber aufklären, was heutzuage üblicherweise für Lenkerbreiten an Enduro-Bikes verbaut werden


----------



## RedCat (4. Juni 2013)

@scylla 
Sehr gut geschrieben. Hat mich einfach nur Wunder genommen und ich war auch der Meinung das es doch besser ist mit einem breiteren oder wenigsten einem gleicher Breite wie an meinem Enduro zu fahren. Es ist also so, bekomme diese Woche ohne Mehrkosten einen 740er Lenker. Es war leider direkt der Händler wo dies nur "gut" gemeint hat, er sagte mir schon immer das ein breitere besser sei und ich einfach zuerst mit einem kleineren Anfangen solle.

Vorbau habe ich folgender:
http://www.answerproducts.com/components/stems/dh-stem/

Lenker wird es diesen sein, gekürzt auf 740mm:
http://bikethomson.com/handlebars/downhill/

So sieht es momentan auf meinem Downhiller aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (4. Juni 2013)

Um mal zu schreiben, welche Bandbreite möglich ist ... ist so wie mit dem Sattelthema:

Ich fahre an allen Bikes: Hardtail und Racefully nur 600 mm breite Lenker: Flatbar 6°
Breitere hatte ich probiert, komme damit im Uphill (den ich mehr mag als DH) nicht so zurecht wie gewünscht. Genauso wenig mag ich 9° oder stärker und ebenso nicht Rizer Versionen. Vorbau ist immer ien 90er.
So jedenfalls meine Kombination bei der ich mich am wohlsten fühle.

Empfehlungen zu geben, ist hier unmöglich .. siehe Sattel ... der eine fährt ne Speedneedle, Vollcarbon ... der andere Gel 

Das unangenehme an allem: kostet Zeit und Geld bis was passendes gefunden ist


----------

